# Giveaway: MOYU WEILONG GTS3 M 3x3



## pjk (Apr 1, 2020)

Since everyone is home cubing now, now is a good time to giveaway some more puzzles. To start, I'll be giving away a...
*MOYU WEILONG GTS3 M*



To have a chance at winning, all you have to do is do an average of 5 of any puzzle of your choice, and post the times/scrambles to this thread. In 1 week, on April 7th at midnight GMT+7, I will randomly draw a winner out of all the replies. You can only reply once (or you're disqualified).

Start solving!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 1, 2020)

Average of 5 with Petrus, no warmup:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 17.399

Time List:
1. 17.657 L' R2 U L2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F' D L R2 B2 F' L B R
2. 15.429 R2 B F2 L F2 R D2 U2 L U2 R' B2 R' B' U L U' B L2 B'
3. (24.711) R2 D2 L2 B D2 F U2 R2 F L2 U2 D' F' D2 R D' L' U B' D L'
4. (14.636) B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' F U2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 D'
5. 19.111 F2 L' B2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 B R2 U' L2 R' F L F R2


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 1, 2020)

Casual Ao5 with no warmup


Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-31
avg of 5: 12.20

Time List:
1. 11.94 F L2 F2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D F D2 R D' F2 D' L2 U 
2. (14.35) U2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R' B' U F' L F' R2 D U F' 
3. 12.51 R' L2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' B' F D2 F R' D' R 
4. (11.76) R' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F U B' D' U' B' R' B' L' 
5. 12.15 U' R2 B' U' L F2 D R2 F U2 R B2 L2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 R D2 L'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 1, 2020)

AO5 with 5 different methods cuz why not.
cfop, roux, zz, petrus, columns first 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 10.403

Time List:
1. 9.450 D' F B U2 R' U L' D2 L2 F' B R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 R' 
2. (9.420) U2 L' F' B2 R' D' R' L U F R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 B' 
3. 10.190 L2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L B2 D F2 U B' U R' F' D' F' 
4. 11.570 F' B' L' B' R F B U2 R L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U R2 U' 
5. (14.180) R2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 F' R2 D' R2 U L U L D' U' R'


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 1, 2020)

Square-1!! Cause it's my favorite event.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-31
avg of 5: 22.201

Time List:
1. (29.753) (1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,5)/ (-3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (6,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-5)/ (4,0) 
2. 22.145 (-2,0)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-5)/ (3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-4)/ (1,0) 
3. 23.240 (-2,0)/ (-1,5)/ (6,3)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-5)/ (6,0)/ 
4. 21.217 (4,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (6,0)/ (3,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (5,0)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-4)/ (1,0)/ 
5. (17.593) (1,-3)/ (-4,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (2,-5)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 1, 2020)

Somebody please do clock with feet, and send me a video of it. That would make my day, and my whole quarantine for that matter.


----------



## bitokn (Apr 1, 2020)

quite good square 1 average.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 26.55

Time List:
1. 29.11 (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-1)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (0,-3)/
2. 27.69 (0,2)/ (-2,4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)
3. (33.12) (4,6)/ (2,5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-1,0)
4. (14.64) (4,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,0)
5. 22.84 (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-2,0)/ (2,-5)/ (6,0)

3rd scramble is quite nice, and 1st scramble has 1 slice cubeshape.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 1, 2020)

3x3 Ao5 on the big sail becuz it is cool
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 20.66

Time List:
1. 20.13 U2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 F2 B' R' F D2 B' F2 U2 
2. (17.98) R B2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 D B' F R F2 D' F2 U F' 
3. (24.02) B' U' F2 U R2 L F' L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D2 
4. 21.08 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 U F R U' L R D2 B2 F' 
5. 20.76 D R' D L2 R2 U' R2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R D2 U' F2 D R2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 1, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 14.24

Time List:
1. (16.15) D F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 B' U L U L R 
2. 14.60 F' D2 F2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R' D' L2 D2 U2 B U' B' 
3. (12.38) F' L2 B' D R' D L2 U' L U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 
4. 13.53 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 U2 F2 L U' B R' D F' D U' F' L' 
5. 14.58 U L U2 L F2 L' B2 R' B2 R' U' R' F2 R2 B' U' F2 D'


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 1, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 23.56

Time List:
1. 24.32 B2 U2 F U R D L F2 R2 L2 F' R2 B D2 B2 U2 F' D' R2
2. (15.39) L2 D2 F D2 B' R U R2 F' B2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R'
3. 25.53 U B' R2 D2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 B' D' U F D' F2 L R'
4. 20.83 B R' U2 L2 R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 F L2 B' D2 L F2 D2
5. (26.01) D B R2 F' L2 B U2 F' U2 F L2 B L' D' U' F' U B2 U2 R D2

are anyone's spacebar breaking?
well, let's see if this is a good time to excite people or just disappoint people.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 1, 2020)

some 5x5 solves in the morning:

generiert durch csTimer am 01.04.2020 (lösen von 2020-04-01 10:21:24 bis 2020-04-01 10:29:22)
Durchschnitt von 5: 1:16.81

Zeitenliste:
1. (1:04.88) Bw2 Lw' Dw' B2 Uw' L Fw' B' Dw' U L2 B' D Bw Rw' Fw Lw2 Dw2 L' F Lw F' Bw2 Lw2 U' Bw2 Rw Lw Dw2 B Rw' F2 D2 R' D Uw2 Rw D2 F2 L' Rw Bw2 L F Bw Fw Rw' Uw' Dw' Lw B Bw' D2 Bw' Dw U' L2 R2 F' Uw' @2020-04-01 10:21:24
2. 1:23.32 Uw U2 D' F U2 F' Uw2 L' Uw2 Bw2 Fw Lw L2 R' B2 F2 D2 Fw D L2 Lw' Bw' R Dw B2 Uw D U' L2 Fw2 L2 Lw' F B2 Uw R' Uw Fw D Fw U' Lw D Uw2 Rw Dw2 R' Uw' Fw' Dw' B' Fw' U' Fw' U' R2 U' Uw Rw Uw2 @2020-04-01 10:23:16
3. (1:23.80) Lw2 R' Dw' D2 Fw2 Bw Uw' U' R' B Lw Dw2 L Lw Dw' Lw' U D' L D' R' U' D Fw' L2 B' R2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Lw' Dw2 B Uw2 F Dw' D2 F' D' Bw2 R Rw Dw2 B Rw Uw' Fw2 U2 D Lw' Rw Fw Rw B2 Uw2 L2 Bw' L Rw2 B' @2020-04-01 10:25:21
4. 1:18.18 U2 R' B2 Rw' Lw Dw F' U2 B2 Lw2 F2 L Bw Lw' L U2 R U F2 L' U B2 L2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw Fw' Uw Lw L2 R2 F B' Uw' L' B2 F U2 Uw Rw' F' Lw2 F' Bw Uw' Dw F Dw Rw2 B Bw' U' Rw' Fw Uw Lw' @2020-04-01 10:27:19
5. 1:08.92 D' L' Bw' D2 R2 Lw' L' B' Dw Fw2 U' Dw Fw B2 F' R' U2 Rw L2 Bw' Rw' D2 B' Bw Lw2 Fw' Dw' B' F2 Fw2 Bw' Dw Rw2 D' Lw' Uw F' Fw Uw2 Bw2 F Fw' U2 Fw2 B' F2 Dw L' Bw2 Dw' Bw' L2 Lw' F Dw2 L' Fw2 L' Rw Uw2 @2020-04-01 10:29:22

1:04.88 is PB! Everything was flawless and I got fruruf ll as a bonus.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 1, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 11.84

Time List:
1. (11.17) F2 B' D2 F D F' U' L U D2 R F2 B2 R L B2 R' B2 R2 U2 R 
2. 12.14 B' U2 B2 D L' B' D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 F' R2 
3. (13.03) U R2 U F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R' B' R' F2 D U' B' U' B2 
4. 11.29 R' F2 B' D B R B' U2 R D2 L' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L' F2 B' U 
5. 12.09 F2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R U2 R F2 U' F' D F2 D'


----------



## TheRouxGuy (Apr 1, 2020)

*Ao5 with CFOP, 3x3*

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 24.623

*Time List:*
1. *21.198 * U2 L' U' R2 U F2 U' F2 D' R2 D B U' L' D2 R' F D2 R2 
2. *28.721* D2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L' U B2 R B' D2 F' D2 R2 
3. *(31.024)* R2 L D' L D2 L2 F B' L U L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U' 
4. (*16.769)* F L' U R F L F U' F' U' D' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 D' 
5. *23.949 * F' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L' F D2 F' R2 D2 B2 F'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Here's my entry, a yellow cross ao5 with my GTS3M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 19.08

Time List:
1. 19.34 U' B' L2 D' R' U R2 L' D B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B D2
2. (19.67) R B' F2 R' U2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D' F' D' L2 D L D
3. 18.52 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 R U2 L F' D' L R2 U2 R' U B' F
4. 19.37 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 B D' R' U2 L' B' D2 L' D2
5. (15.64) F' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 D' R' F' L2 D B2 L' R2 B U'

Ok actually I did white cross on the last one because it was so good. Still happy with the average since I haven't done yellow cross lately


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

I did an average with my confirmed method, ZZ, on orange front white bottom, which I don’t normally do. So that was a challenge!

Cube: Gan 354 M

AO5: 17.53

1. R2 B' U2 R2 B2 F L2 B' D B D2 U B R' B L2 U B L2 17.55
2. F U' F R2 L2 U2 F' L D' F' R2 B' U2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 L2 16.93
3. F2 R' D B2 U' R2 U2 F' R' B D R2 U F2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 (22.16) (COLL recog didn’t go very well.)
4. F2 R2 U' D' L2 B' R2 F' B2 D' F D2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 (14.32) Got an EO skip!
5. U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' D2 L D2 R F' U B' R B' L2 R2 B R' 18.12

The gts3m is the cube I’ve always wanted. It would be awesome if I won but it’s a giveaway. There’s hardly a chance I’m gonna get it.


----------



## mukerflap (Apr 1, 2020)

ao5 OH with roux method
1. 20.95 U F B2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L' F' U' R2 B L B 
2. 20.95 L' B2 L D L2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L' B F U' R2 F D' 
3. (23.31) U2 R2 U2 L U2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 B' L R2 B' L U2 B' D' U 
4. 21.82 R U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 B L D R' D B2 F L2 U 
5. (15.11) L2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 D' F U' B' D L' B2 L' U' R2 
15 is also my pb single lol


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

Average Of Five with the GAN 356 X

1. 32.48 D2 L2 F U D2 L D' R' F' U2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 @2020-04-01 12:17:45
2. 32.96 L F2 L F' B D2 R U F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 B R2 D' @2020-04-01 12:21:02
3. 23.05 D B2 R B L2 D' F' R' B L' U2 F2 R2 L F2 L D2 F2 B2 R @2020-04-01 12:22:23
4. 26.00 B' R2 F' L2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 F D F' D2 R B' D2 L2 B U B2 @2020-04-01 12:23:17
5. 19.35 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D L' B U2 L D' U' R2 @2020-04-01 12:24:15

And a quick question. How will we get the prizes if we Win? And btw I just joined this website 10 minutes ago and I already Love it


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

3x3 average of 5 with the Valk 3 Elite M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 9.051

Time List:
1988. 9.665 B L U R U D2 B L' D B U2 F2 B L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 
1989. 9.350 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D R D' F' D' B U' B D' L' D2 
1990. 9.420 D2 L' U' R' B' L U2 B D' B D2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 
1991. 7.749 R2 B' D' F2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L D2 B U' L' R' D2 B2 
1992. 8.383 R' F R2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' B' D U' F' R' B' F


----------



## Cubing Failure (Apr 1, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Average Of Five Using Intuitive F2L, OLL, and learned half of the PLL
> 
> 1. 32.48 D2 L2 F U D2 L D' R' F' U2 R F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 @2020-04-01 12:17:45
> 2. 32.96 L F2 L F' B D2 R U F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 R2 B R2 D' @2020-04-01 12:21:02
> ...


Wow first you start with a 32 and then you end with a 19


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 1, 2020)

Derpy Cuber said:


> Wow first you start with a 32 and then you end with a 19


thats exactly how my solves go, there all over the place


----------



## sumtingwong (Apr 1, 2020)

Feet Ao5 XD, keeping feet alive

Cube Used: qiyi 6.8 sail

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 2:00.73

Time List:
1. 1:43.60 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U2 R D R2 F2 L' F2 D' B' L2 F'
2. (1:25.02) L' U B' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 U' F2 L2
3. 2:00.38 L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 B' L' R2 F2 U' F R2 F'
4. (2:19.73) U L' B' D R F2 R F' U2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 B D2 B' D2
5. 2:18.21 L2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U R F2 L' D' B F' D2 L2 U B2


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 1, 2020)

3x3 Average of 5 with Gan XS

1.) R D L' U B2 D' L F' L' F U2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 L2 B L2 22.31
2.) D2 F2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B' L F D2 R F' U2 B2 L2 22.49
3.) F R' U2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 F' U' L 20.73
4.) L2 B' R2 U R2 U' L2 D' B2 U R2 D2 L D L R F' L' B R2 [24.32]
5.) B U' B2 L' D2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' D B U' R' [18.84]

Ao5: 21.84


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> My dad got mad and took my cubes, so I can't do an average. He said he threw them out, but they aren't in any trash can, although I can't find them anywhere.
> 
> Edit: out of my 50 cubes, I was able to get out my main 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Skewb, and Pyraminx before my dad took them all. They are currently hidden under my bed.


You can always do an ao5 with a 25 piece flat puzzle or something like that.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I could do it with one of my main cubes, but I would have to do it outside because my dad says no cubing. Also, he took my speed stacks and I'm not supposed to use my Chromebook for anything but schoolwork.
> 
> Edit: all of my flat puzzles are 100+ pieces.


100 pieces doesn't take too long.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> It's not the same as a cube though, it's not a different scramble every time.
> 
> Edit: I could use a digital cube, get an average of about 1 hour.


He said ANY puzzle.
And yes, the pieces could be anywhere on the surface on which you're doing it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 1, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 8.018

Time List:
1. (11.219) U' F R' F R F2 U' F2 R2
2. 8.629 F' U R F' U F U2 R2 U'
3. 8.699 R F U2 R F2 U' F' R2 F2
4. (6.572) F R' F' R U2 R' U F' R
5. 6.725 U2 R U' F U' F U' F' R'

Did it.

Edit: 2x2 ao5 with no warm-up.

Edit 2: more than 1 post disqualifies you, so I deleted all my other posts.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 1, 2020)

3x3 ao5 for me:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 21.46

Time List:
1. 21.74 D B2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U F2 U' R D2 L U' B2 L F' U2 R2 
2. 21.53 F R' F2 R' B U' D' F L U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U F2 
3. (20.47) L D2 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 U' R D F2 L B L2 F R' 
4. 21.12 B' R2 B' U2 D2 L D' U2 F2 R F2 D2 L' U2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 U B 
5. (24.77) U R2 L U B2 U' L U R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 B U2 F D2 U'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 1, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
> avg of 5: 8.018
> 
> Time List:
> ...


No. You have one left.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

2nd average in @Cubinwitdapizza online comp

Generated By csTimer 
avg of 5: 9.539

Time List:
7163. 9.528 F' R2 B' D2 B' D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 L' D L D B F R F' @2020-04-01 14:55:20 
7164. 9.484 R' D R' B L' B' R U' F' B2 L U2 B2 L B2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' @2020-04-01 14:56:18 
7165. 9.606 U' B U2 R B2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 U R B2 R' F' D2 B @2020-04-01 14:58:03 
7166. 14.086 B' U F2 L U2 F' L F L2 D2 F D2 R2 B U2 L2 B' U2 B2 @2020-04-01 14:58:45 
7167. 9.406 L2 U L2 D2 R' B2 L D2 F2 R D2 B2 D' B F D L2 U2 L' F2 @2020-04-01 14:59:56


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> 2nd average in @Cubinwitdapizza mostly @ProStar online comp
> 
> Generated By csTimer
> avg of 5: 9.539
> ...



Much better


----------



## ProfessorPro79 (Apr 1, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 16.07

Time List:
1. 15.67 R B2 U' R2 B U R2 L' U F' U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 F 
2. 15.79 U L2 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 D' R2 D B' R D2 F L2 B L' U' L' R 
3. 16.76 U2 B R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R2 F U' L2 R' B R2 U 
4. (14.89) U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L R D2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 B' L' R U R 
5. (20.21) D2 L' U2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 D L' U' R D U' F R U


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Apr 1, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 17.45

Time List:
1. 16.41 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 L' D2 B2 U' B' D2 R F L R F' D2 
2. (23.12) R2 U B2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B L2 D' L2 R U B 
3. 18.61+ R2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' F' U B U' R B R2 D' B F' 
4. 17.33 F' R D2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 R F' R U' F U L R 
5. (13.57) R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U R2 B2 D B U R' F L2 F D' L' R'


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 1, 2020)

Average of. 5: 28.99
Best: 27.08
Worst: 33.89
1. 27.08 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D B2 D2 R B2 U' R2 B' F D L D2 L' 
2. 33.89 L2 D F2 L2 U R2 D U L2 D2 B' D U R2 F L D R B F' 
3. 30.53 L U' D2 R' F L U2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 
4. 27.19 F U2 L2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F D' F' L R2 D B' R' U' R2 B' 
5. 29.26 R2 B L2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L' U2 L' D L' R U R D B' 

3x3 on my garbage 4x4.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Apr 1, 2020)

Skewb!
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-01
avg of 5: 7.33

Time List:
1. (7.87) U' B R B L' R U R' B
2. 7.65 U B U' B U R' U R'
3. 7.73 R' L B' L R B' R' L' R'
4. 6.62 R B' R L' R L R' U B
5. (5.56) R L U R B' U L R' L'


----------



## ILoveCubing (Apr 2, 2020)

ao5 using D-Fantix cyclone 9$ cube(RIP)
1. 30.43 D' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F L2 D' F2 R' B L' B' L @2020-04-02 11:44:02
2. 20.42 L' D' L2 F' U' L B' R F2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 R' @2020-04-02 11:45:00 Easy cross and OLL
3. 25.29 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 U' L' D' R' D2 R' D B U2 R @2020-04-02 11:46:05
4. 25.97 B2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 B F L' U' B2 R2 U B2 R' U' B2 @2020-04-02 11:47:02 Got a corner twist rip
5. 29.05 B L2 D' B D F' L D' F B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 L F2 D2 R' @2020-04-02 11:47:56 Rotten F2l
I think my average is 27.5


----------



## CubingGuy101 (Apr 2, 2020)

average 5 solves Gan 356 xs

1.19.71 B2 D' R' D' B U' F U' R B2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R B' @2020-04-02 11:53:08 could've gotten sub 15 if i hadn't messed up OLL
2.18.71 F R' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 U B' D R F2 U' B U @2020-04-02 11:54:11 Average solve
3.20.04 F2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 U' B F R' D U L D' B2 U2 @2020-04-02 11:55:14 tried a PLL algorithm i just learned.
4.19.56 R F' U R' B D' R B' R D B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 @2020-04-02 11:56:24 Unlucky OLL got the dot
5.17.90+ U B R F2 L D' F L U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L F2 L' B2 D2 L2 F R2 @2020-04-02 11:57:22 Ugh I messed up my M move

Anyway, My only speed cube is the xs and I really want the gts3m


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Why would you need a GTS3 if you have an XS? XS is wayyy better, but I've only tried it at a comp.


WHAT? No, the GTS3 M is much better.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I like the XS more, but then again, I've only tried them at comps.



Maybe you've tried badly setup ones? I main a GTS3M, and when I tried a couple at a comp I liked mine better. Besides, just because someone has a XS doesn't mean they can't get a GTS3M


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't have either of those.
wait, this counts as multi post or not?


----------



## StarTrekFan (Apr 2, 2020)

average of 5 times cubing 

Firstly 14.27 L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L B' L B2 U' B U' @2020-04-02 12:25:48
Secondly 23.03 D2 R' L U B R U F U F B2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 F' B2 R2 L2 @2020-04-02 12:26:42 
Thirdly 26.24 L' B L2 U2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 F L' B R F2 D B' U' R2 @2020-04-02 12:27:26
Fourthly 22.14 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D R' D B U' R U' L R2 U' L2 @2020-04-02 12:28:41
Lastly 28.90 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F2 L B' U' L' F D R2 F' R @2020-04-02 12:29:21 oops sy

i hope i can very win this cube I am using Valk


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 2, 2020)

OH 3x3 with my RIGHT HAND
1. 1:26.071 F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 L B' R F2 D B' L2 U B2 L2 F 
2. 1:05.451 U R F D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R' F U2 R2 F U2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 
3. 1:07.441 B2 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' D' R2 F' L D2 F' L2 F' L2 
4. 1:10.422 U D' R2 D' R' D2 F' U' D2 L B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 L' U2 
5. 1:02.879 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F L U' R U B2 D B2 U F2 
Not really sure what to expect.


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 2, 2020)

Event: 3x3 
Cube: Dayan TengYun
Avg of 5: 16.02
1. (20.39) U2 R' B L U' L2 F' B R F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 
2. 16.03 F R2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R U2 R2 B2 U' R' B D 
3. (13.84) F' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B R2 F D L2 R U F2 
4. 18.09 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 L' B R' F' R F U' L R' 
5. 13.95 U B D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 B' R' U L2 F R


----------



## ProStar (Apr 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> OH 3x3 with my RIGHT HAND
> 1. 1:26.071 F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 L B' R F2 D B' L2 U B2 L2 F
> 2. 1:05.451 U R F D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R' F U2 R2 F U2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 B2
> 3. 1:07.441 B2 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B' D' R2 F' L D2 F' L2 F' L2
> ...



What were algs like? Did you have to do them lefty?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What were algs like? Did you have to do them lefty?


I just do R with index and U with Ring but dunno about him.


----------



## Mody (Apr 2, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-02
avg of 5: 17.10

Time List:
1. 17.59 D B' R' L' U' F2 L F B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 L D2 R' U 
2. 17.11 R B D B2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L U2 L2 D2 L' U' F2 L2 F' D L' D2 
3. (23.21) R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F D' R U' F' D2 L U2 L R2 
4. (15.96) D' F2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 B R D U2 B2 R B F 
5. 16.60 L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B' U' R2 D F2 R' B F' U R'

decent avg


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Apr 2, 2020)

made a whole video for my submission-


----------



## ImperialAnts (Apr 2, 2020)

Gan 354 M V2 with beginner's Cfop

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-02
avg of 5: 21.29

Time List:
1. 20.34 U D R' U2 R' U' L' F' R' U2 B' L2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 
2. (23.20) D' F2 R2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 D R B U F' D2 R2 U' 
3. 22.67 D' R2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D U2 L2 B' R2 U2 L B L2 U F L' D' 
4. (19.88) R' D B' L2 R2 F R2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 B' D' F' L2 B2 D' L' F2 
5. 20.85 F' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F D' L' F R2 F2 D2


----------



## CubingNewfie (Apr 2, 2020)

Consistent average on the MF3RS3M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-02

avg of 5: 12.644

Time List:
1. (11.921) B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 U F2 D' L F R2 F' R U B 
2. (13.624) F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 L' D2 R F2 D2 B' R2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 
3. 12.334 U2 B D' F' R' U R' D2 L' U2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 B' 
4. 12.708 R' B2 D' L F U D L' F' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 
5. 12.889 U' D2 F' D' R2 U' L' B D R B2 L2 B2 U2 R' L2 D2 F2 B2


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Apr 2, 2020)

1. 4.66 U F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R' U2 
2. 8.21 U2 R' F R U F' R F2 R' U' 
3. 11.90 U F2 U' R F U R' F U 
4. 7.09 F' U R F2 U2 R' F U2 F' 
5. 7.14 F R2 U' F U' R2 U R' F U' 

this might be the worst 2x2 ao5 i've ever done.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 3, 2020)

*2x2 Time!*

Five Scrambles, Five Methods!

In the 1st solve, I used Ortega.
In the 2nd solve, I used LBL.
In the 3rd solve, I used CLL.
In the 4th solve, I used HD.
In the 5th solve, I used Guimond.

Time List:
1. 4.20 U F R2 U' F2 U' F2 U F
2. 4.25 R2 F2 R U R2 F2 U R' F' R'
3. 2.72 F' R U' R F' U F R2 U2
4. (4.44) U2 F' R2 F R F2 U F' U'
5. (2.70) U2 R2 U F R F R' U R'

Average of 5: 3.72


----------



## Coinman_ (Apr 3, 2020)

PB 5x5 ao5 from today:
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-02
avg of 5: 1:07.56

Time List:
1. (1:17.41) Lw' D' Dw2 R L' Bw' Uw2 Dw Lw Bw' L2 Rw' Uw D Dw2 Rw' Bw D2 Lw2 R2 L B Uw D2 Fw Lw' Dw2 Fw' U2 Uw' Lw B' L Rw2 B' Lw Fw' Bw2 Lw' Bw' D L2 Rw Lw Uw B2 F2 R' F2 Bw' D2 Fw2 R F U' Uw F2 Rw2 L' Lw2 
2. 1:09.85 Dw2 Bw2 D' B2 Fw' L2 B' Rw Bw Dw Bw2 Dw Uw2 U2 F' B2 U' Bw' F2 Uw Rw Dw2 R' Uw' U2 F2 Bw Uw U B U2 Lw' Fw Rw2 D' L2 D' B Fw Lw2 F' B Uw2 Fw2 U' L B F' Bw R' L D Fw2 R F2 Uw2 Dw D2 Fw2 L' 
3. 1:06.96 Rw2 D' L2 F' U2 Uw D2 F' Rw' F2 Fw2 D R2 L2 Dw Fw R2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 R2 B' U2 Lw2 R2 Rw2 D2 L Bw2 R2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 U Fw' Rw' Bw' Rw2 Dw Uw D' B2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 Dw' L2 F2 L F' R' Fw' D' F2 Rw 
4. 1:05.88 Fw2 Bw' U2 Bw L' D' F2 Lw Fw R' B R F Lw' U2 Uw L2 U2 B Rw' L Fw Rw Bw' D2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' Rw' L2 B Rw2 L2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' L Lw' Dw2 Fw2 L U2 Uw2 Rw Uw Rw2 Fw' Lw Dw F2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw U2 B Fw Dw Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 
5. (1:04.52) Dw D Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Bw2 U2 L2 D2 B' U Bw2 U' Dw2 Lw' L2 Bw2 F' Fw2 D2 L R Lw F2 Uw' U2 Dw' Lw Uw' Dw2 R D L' Uw2 Dw B Fw' R Fw' Bw L F' B Fw' Uw2 F' U2 Dw R2 B' Rw2 D2 L' Lw B U' Dw2 B2 Lw' D'


----------



## Master_Disaster (Apr 3, 2020)

just a normal 3x3 Ao5 
generated By csTimer on 03.04.2020
avg of 5: 18.375

Time List:
1. (18.725) B2 L2 U' F' R B U2 B D' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 R' F2 L D2 B2 
2. 18.441 R B D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D U' 
3. (15.015) U' F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U' L R B2 D' U2 R' F' R' F' 
4. 18.200 F L2 B L2 R2 B' L2 B F2 R2 F L' D2 U L2 F' R' U' R D' R 
5. 18.485 R' D R U' L' B R2 B' U' D2 B U2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 F U2 D2


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 3, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-03 (solving from 2020-04-02 19:18:29 to 2020-04-02 19:19:56)
avg of 5: 13.13

Time List:
1. 13.47 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 U2 R B2 L' D2 U2 R B' U2 R D' R2 B F D' @2020-04-02 19:18:29 
2. (15.05) U' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 L' B' R2 F' R D L2 R2 B' F @2020-04-02 19:18:51 
3. 12.62 U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R B L U L R U2 B2 F @2020-04-02 19:19:13 
4. 13.30 D' U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 D B D L' B2 L U L' @2020-04-02 19:19:34 
5. (12.05) F D B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U R' D2 R' U' F' L2 D R @2020-04-02 19:19:56
last ao5 of my ao100. Not too good


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 4, 2020)

I had a good day yesterday:
2x2x2:
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-04 (solving from 2020-04-03 19:18:15 to 2020-04-03 19:19:48)
avg of 5: 5.17

Time List:
1. (7.42) U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' F R2 U @2020-04-03 19:18:15
2. 5.15 U R F2 R2 U' R2 F U' R2 @2020-04-03 19:18:43
3. 5.42 R' F' U F R' U R U' R' @2020-04-03 19:19:14
4. 4.94 F2 R2 U F R2 U' R F U' R' @2020-04-03 19:19:29
5. (1.71) U F2 R U F R2 F' R' U' @2020-04-03 19:19:48


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 4, 2020)

For what it's worth there's a lot of discussion that's not just posting times/scrambles. The rules clearly say you can only reply once or you're disqualified. Ao5 5 27.78!

30.98 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 L R' F' L' D' F2 L D2 L @2020-04-04 11:09:04
26.66 U' B2 U L2 U F2 U B2 D R2 U2 R' B L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 F' R2 @2020-04-04 11:10:06
25.70 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 U' B2 F' R2 U' B R D2 @2020-04-04 11:11:05
37.01 D F2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 F D2 F R2 U2 B2 U' R' F' R U2 R2 B2 R2 @2020-04-04 11:12:00
25.16 U' B L2 F2 L U' L' D' R F U2 L2 B D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 L' @2020-04-04 11:13:35


----------



## aminayuko (Apr 5, 2020)

It's been a while...
just a 3x3 average
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-05
avg of 5: 27.57

Time List:
1. 29.44 R' D' R U' F L' D' L2 U' F L2 F B2 D2 B L2 B' U2 B'
2. (29.55) D' R' U B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B' F2 U2 F' D' B2 R
3. 26.87 F' U F B' L' D' R2 F R2 D B2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U' R'
4. (22.13) F B' L2 U' L U R' U L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B'
5. 26.41 F2 D2 F' U2 F U2 L U F2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 F U'


----------



## T perm (Apr 5, 2020)

3x3 Ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-05
avg of 5: 15.49

Time List:
1. 14.35 F U L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U' L B D L D' F2 U B L' 
2. (18.59) B2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' F L' D' R U2 B' (I messed up on OLL)
3. 15.44 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 F U' L' D' B2 L2 R' D' B D2 
4. (13.85+) L D2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 R' D' R2 B D' F' U' L R2 U (Easy solve with U perm, but I predicted the AUF wrong.) 
5. 16.68 B R' D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F' U2 L' F R F2 D2 F

This average was okay. I thought it would be sub-15, but then I got a 16 on my last solve.


----------



## ForouxmUser (Apr 5, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-05
avg of 5: 17.300

Time List:
1. 17.829 L2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B' R D U R B2 D' B2 L 
2. (18.373) D' F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 F L2 R' B' D2 U R B L R 
3. 16.872 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 F D B2 L B D B2 D' F L2 
4. (15.162) L' U' B2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B' L D' R B2 F' D' B' R 
5. 17.199 B' U' R' F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U R U2 B' F' U2 L U'


----------



## Llewelys (Apr 5, 2020)

*3x3*, 17.67 ao5

1. (15.87) F L U2 B2 R F2 L' D2 F2 L F2 R' D2 B D L2 U L' F U' 
2. (20.18) D2 R' B2 F2 R F2 L D2 L' R2 B2 U2 F U' F' D B2 L2 D F' 
3. 17.28 U' D2 L D R2 F B L' D2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L' F2 L' U2 L D F 
4. 17.47 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D F D2 R' D2 L' B2 D' L2 F' U 
5. 18.26 F B2 U D L' F B' R' D L2 F B2 L2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 F R2


----------



## icarneiro (Apr 5, 2020)

4x4
My last ao5 so far

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-05
avg of 5: 58.81

Time List:
1. (53.67) U2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F R2 F' D2 B' R2 D F2 D' L F D' F2 L2 R' Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 U F Rw2 B2 D F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw L' Uw' U Rw' U' B' Rw' Uw' Fw 
2. 53.98 L' B2 R' B2 U' R F' B2 D B2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L' Rw2 B' U' L2 B Uw2 U2 Fw2 B Uw2 B' Rw U Fw2 F2 L Fw D' Rw D Fw2 D L' 
3. 1:02.42 U' D R D2 F U2 B' U' L F2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 F L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 U F2 L2 B2 D U2 Fw' R L' Fw' U' F2 B Uw' R2 Fw' Rw R2 B 
4. 1:00.04 F' D F2 L' U' L' D' R2 F' R2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 R F' Uw2 B' L2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' F D2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 D F Rw2 R2 Uw R2 Uw L Fw R F' 
5. (1:04.98) U' F D U L2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 L' U' L2 U2 B F2 U' L' B' Rw2 Uw2 F' U' R2 F2 B Rw2 F D' B Rw2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 R U' B R Uw Fw Rw2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Ayce (Apr 6, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-05
avg of 5: 19.56

Time List:
1. 18.70 UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL6+ U5- R4- D1- L4- ALL6+ y2 U4+ R4- D3- L4+ ALL0+ DR 
2. (17.16) UR2- DR3+ DL3- UL6+ U3- R3- D4+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R2- D0+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL 
3. (21.90) UR1- DR5- DL4+ UL4+ U6+ R5+ D5+ L2- ALL4- y2 U5+ R2- D5- L1+ ALL1- UR DR 
4. 20.07 UR2- DR1+ DL6+ UL1+ U1+ R0+ D5- L5+ ALL1- y2 U3- R6+ D3- L5- ALL2- UR DR 
5. 19.91 UR0+ DR5- DL5+ UL2+ U2+ R3- D4+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R4- D1- L5- ALL6+ UR DL
I like clock


----------



## Dutgif32 (Apr 6, 2020)

skewb average of five with x-man wingy

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-06
avg of 5: 9.15

Time List:
1. 8.85 U B L U L R B' L' 
2. 9.84 R L' R B R L' U' B' R' U' 
3. 10.08 L U' B' U L R' L R' 
4. 8.76 R L' B U B L' R' L' 
5. 7.89 B' L R L B U L' B'


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

Gear ball lol

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-06
avg of 5: 33.01

Time List:
1. 19.67 U' R2' F3 R5 U2
2. 52.96 U4' R' F R2'
3. (1:06.10) U3' R3' F2' U3 F3'
4. (10.25) U4' F6 R3 U3 This one took three moves to go straight to orient gears but I choked
5. 26.39 U4' R2 F3' U5'


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 6, 2020)

Not joining but a video of everyone joining would be fun!


----------



## N's-cvt (Apr 6, 2020)

3x3 Avg5 16.88
Method = ZZ-VH
Cube = Dayan Tengyun

R2 B2 F U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B D' B2 R U' L' F2 =17.16
R U2 F B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B' L' B2 U2 B' L F =16.21
R B' U' F L U2 B' F2 U F2 R2 U' D' B2 U B2 L2 D R U' =17.48
U' L2 F U2 L2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R B' U L' U' F D' L' F2 =14.40
L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 F L R D R2 B2 L' R2 =17.27


----------



## Hassan Khanani (Apr 7, 2020)

3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
avg of 5: 9.597

Time List:
1. 9.790 D R F' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' R U' B2 F R' B2 D' U 
2. (11.870) L D2 F U2 F U2 F U2 F2 L2 F R2 D L' D2 R B' F2 L2 U 
3. (7.780) F2 L2 F' L F B2 D' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R D2 F2 R U2 
4. 9.360 L B' U2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 L U2 L2 U2 F' D L B 
5. 9.640 U B' L F' L2 D' F2 U' D2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L'


----------



## Legomanz (Apr 7, 2020)

3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
avg of 5: 8.94

Time List:
1. (9.24) R F' B2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 L' D2 L R2 F' R' U2 R2 U L' F2 
2. 8.77 D' L2 B' R2 B2 U R L F D B U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 
3. 8.97 D2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' F' U L' U' R' D L B2 U' 
4. (6.63) D F' L' F2 L B U' F U F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 
5. 9.08 L B' R2 B L2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 F U' L2 F L' F2 D B F2 D'


----------



## pietaplays (Apr 7, 2020)

my **** times w my gans air which is like 3 years old

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
avg of 5: 26.55

Time List:
1. 27.17 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' U' B' D2 U2 R' D 
2. (23.23) B' U2 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U R2 D R2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' L' B2 R U' 
3. 25.94 F' U2 L U' B R' L' D' L' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B R2 L2 D2 B L2 F' 
4. (28.69) U B2 L B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L' D' L2 F D2 B' U2 
5. 26.53 D F' U' B2 R B L U2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 U


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 7, 2020)

OH solves...
Gosh, I haven't practiced in months, I'm barely sub17 at this point. This average took about 20 solves to get, as opposed to maybe 5 if I had done this in November, and even that could have easily been sub15.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
avg of 5: 15.24

Time List:
1. (14.05) D U2 L U2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 F' U' L2 R B' L2 R2 B 
2. 16.54 U2 R' U' L' B D2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 L U2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 
3. 14.06 D R' U L2 R2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' B U' B R D' F2 
4. (16.73) L D2 L D2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D L' F' L' R' B L' D' 
5. 15.12 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 R' F' U2 F R D2 U L D2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

Not for 4 hours 15 minutes


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 7, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
avg of 5: 15.30

Time List:
1. (13.41) L' F' B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 L' F D' R2 D2 L' D2 
2. 15.28 B' U L U2 F D2 F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B L R2 F U L2 B2 D 
3. (16.33) R2 U' B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 F L R' F2 L2 D B L R2 F 
4. 14.45 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 R B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L B F L2 D' R' F D' U F 
5. 16.18 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' R' U' R D2 B2 R F L D' B'


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 7, 2020)

3x3x3. 5 solves, 5 different methods.
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
avg of 5: 41.422

Time List:
1. (11.741) R2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 R D U' R2 B L D R2 U2 F - CFOP
2. 29.017 U L2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 R' D B' D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' - LBL
3. 33.453 U R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U R2 L F2 R D2 B L U' F R D - Roux
4. 1:01.795 D2 L' B R L B2 U F' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 B' - Old Pochmann
5. (1:01.826) D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R D2 R2 U F D2 L' U F' R' D2 R - Block Building


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 7, 2020)

5x5 average of 5
1 1:30.43
2 1:24.51
3 1:18.51
4 1:33.15
5 1:35.08

1:29.39 average.


----------



## pjk (Apr 8, 2020)

After a random draw of the entries, the winner is.....
*Legomanz*

Please send me a PM with your address/phone and I'll get the MOYU WEILONG GTS3 M shipped to you shortly.

I will be doing more giveaways soon. If you have any good ideas for what to giveaway or what kind of game/competition/random draw I should do, please PM me, open to all feedback. Thanks to everyone for participating.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 8, 2020)

Do a ao5 on their worst wca rank that isn't 2xs 3x3 pyra or skewb
mine would be OH-11232 world rank
and then randomly draw
pls give away a magnetic 6x6


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 8, 2020)

How do you calculate worst rank? Highest number or relative to the amount of people? If you rank 20000 in Clock you are most likely the worst in the world, but if you rank 20000 in 3x3x3 you are likely to be pretty good!


----------



## Gan Air SM (Apr 8, 2020)

1. 29.784 L2 F L2 D R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' R' F L D R' B D2 
2. 26.638 B' D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 D' L D' F U B' F L2 
3. 25.421 R D2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 L D2 R' U2 D B D2 L2 D2 U' L2 F' R 
4. 23.430 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' R2 F R2 U' L' B' L2 U ===
5. 24.102 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 F R2 D L2 R' B' D U
ao5 : 25.387
not so bad ao5
(3x3)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

Gan Air SM said:


> 1. 29.784 L2 F L2 D R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' R' F L D R' B D2
> 2. 26.638 B' D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 D' L D' F U B' F L2
> 3. 25.421 R D2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 L D2 R' U2 D B D2 L2 D2 U' L2 F' R
> 4. 23.430 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' R2 F R2 U' L' B' L2 U ===
> ...


Sorry... It’s ended...


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Do a ao5 on their worst wca rank that isn't 2xs 3x3 pyra or skewb
> mine would be OH-11232 world rank
> and then randomly draw
> pls give away a magnetic 6x6


What if you haven't been to a comp?


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 8, 2020)

Just pick an event you are bad at


----------



## Legomanz (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks again for running the giveaway, I have now received the cubes. This is a really good 3x3 and the bonus 2x2 has much better turning than I would have expected.
Here is a picture of the cubes:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Thanks again for running the giveaway, I have now received the cubes. This a really good 3x3 and the bonus 2x2 has much better turning than I would have expected.
> Here is a picture of the cubes:
> View attachment 11790


Congrats!


----------



## xcross (Apr 15, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Thanks again for running the giveaway, I have now received the cubes. This a really good 3x3 and the bonus 2x2 has much better turning than I would have expected.
> Here is a picture of the cubes:
> View attachment 11790


PogU


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Thanks again for running the giveaway, I have now received the cubes. This a really good 3x3 and the bonus 2x2 has much better turning than I would have expected.
> Here is a picture of the cubes:
> View attachment 11790



Nice, congrats again! What was the 2x2?


----------



## Legomanz (Apr 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nice, congrats again! What was the 2x2?


Thanks, it's a Yuxin Little Magic 2x2.


----------

